# [samba] taille de fichier limiter a 2go

## alpha_one_x86

Quand je copie des fichiers (ici 3.5Go) d'un disk dur vers samba, ça me fait ca:

```
user@silvestre ~/temp $ cp * /mnt/samba/

cp: cannot lseek `/mnt/samba/001.part': Invalid argument
```

Voici une page qui est censer expliquer le problème:

http://www.redhat.com/archives/enigma-list/2003-August/msg00032.html

Mais j'ai un noyau 2.6.18-r2 gentoo pour AMD64 et un système en 64bits.

Comment régler le problème? Je doit tout reprogrammer?

J'ai  compris le problème mais j'ose pas ouvrir les sources, il n'y a un autre moyen?

EDIT: J'espére que j'ai fait un post correcte, que mais recherche sont suffisante (8 résultat dans google avec: "cannot lseek" samba), j'ai pas pu aller trés loin mais j'ai fait de mon mieux.

Ce post est intérésant car il j'ai compris qu'il parler d'un flags a activer:

http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2000-August/020286.html

Mais lequels?Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Sun Nov 26, 2006 2:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kopp

Allez, je répète un coup:

un seul problème par sujet. C'est pas compliqué quand même, non ?!

De plus, ici, on s'en balance que tu veuilles télécharger avec la mule et ce que tu veux télécharger. Mais télécharger un jeu disponible à 15euros dans le commerce, c'est encore plus  con que télécharger tout court.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Avec amule c'été juste pour tester, et la j'ai corriger mon post.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Avec amule c'été juste pour tester, et la j'ai corriger mon post.

 

Ouais genre ... tu télécharge le jeu juste pour tester et tu prend quand même les cracks qui vont avec ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

tu peux nous porter l'entrée de fstab correspondant à /mnt/samba ?

pour connaitre le file system et si c'est du smbfs nous dire quel fs se cache derrière

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Avec amule c'été juste pour tester, et la j'ai corriger mon post. 
> 
> Ouais genre ... tu télécharge le jeu juste pour tester et tu prend quand même les cracks qui vont avec ? 

 

Oui c'est pour tester le refroidissement de ma carte graphique, comparer les perf avec d'autre pc, ... c'est pas avec tuxkart que je vais pouvoir faire ça.

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> //toc/serveur           /mnt/samba      smbfs           mask=777,username=nobody,password=,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,noexec     0 0

 

PS: j'ai pendant un moment chercher a mettre en lecture écriture, sans execution sur tout le volume en ext3, mais j'y suis pas arriver. 

/etc/fstab (du serveur)

/dev/sda4       /mnt/servstock  ext3            noatime,noexec  0 1

/ets/samba/smb.conf (du serveur)

 *Quote:*   

> [Global]
> 
> workgroup = WORKGROUP
> 
> netbiosname = TOC
> ...

 

----------

## CryoGen

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Avec amule c'été juste pour tester, et la j'ai corriger mon post. 
> 
> Ouais genre ... tu télécharge le jeu juste pour tester et tu prend quand même les cracks qui vont avec ?  
> 
> Oui c'est pour tester le refroidissement de ma carte graphique, comparer les perf avec d'autre pc, ... c'est pas avec tuxkart que je vais pouvoir faire ça.
> ...

 

C'est vrai que les démo ca n'existe pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

La demo ne permet pas de passer en haut résolution: max 800*600.

Mais c'est pas le sujet ici.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Qui sais débloquer samba?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

moi

----------

## alpha_one_x86

comment s'il te plait?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien tu le kill

----------

## alpha_one_x86

j'ai fait /etc/init.d/samba restart mais ca marche pas.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et tu n'as pas cherché ds les logs ????????????

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si, mais ca me donne rien, mon serveur est down pour l'instant (maintenance), donc je peux pas trop avoir acces au log.

Voici une partie de mes log, mais je vais les supprimers, puis les reregarder lors d'un tranfers de + de 2Go.

: *Quote:*   

> silvestre samba # ls
> 
> log.192.168.1.10  log.nmbd  log.silvestre  log.smbd
> 
> silvestre samba # cat *
> ...

 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je cherche sans trouver de solution (sauf prendre le disk dur de mon serveur pour les gros transfert), qui pourai m'aider?

----------

## Il turisto

Quel système de fichier le disque dur cible?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

reiserFS v3.6 vers reiserFS v3.6, avec 2 gentoo. Mais la c'est (d'apres ce que j'ai cru comprendre) samba, qui a cause d'une variable 32bits (4Go=2^32, mais en signer 2Go et -2Go), et limiter a 2Go. Merci a toutes vos pistes qui pouront m'aider.

----------

## Il turisto

Si c'est 2 linux pourquoi utiliser un protocole windows?

Utilise nfs ou au pire un simple scp fera tout ça très bien.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour 2 raisson, j'ai tester entre 2 pc linux pour minimiser les probleme, mais il n'y a pas que de pc linux sur le réseau, et défois certaine personne vienne avec leur pc portable sous windows.

Et j'ai jamais arriver a installer et configurer nfs, c'est pas un simple raport serveur client par un port comme apache ou samba. Il y a plein de port, plein de dépendence, ... et je comprend pas grand chose non plus.

----------

## Tanki

samba ne supporte pas les transferts de plus de 2 Go, donc ce n'est même pas la peine de chercher plus loin

pour transférer plus gros il faut changer de protocole de transfert réseau, SMB n'est plus suffisant, donc deux choix s'offrent à toi

ou tu passes par NFS, en ce cas les utilisateurs win32 ne pourront pas afficher les disques

la deuxième solution est de scinder les fichiers à transférer en entités de 1,5 Go

sinon dernier choix, est ce que CIFS est aussi concerné par cette limite à 2 Go

a voir, a tester, bonne chance  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

moi je dis : scp / winscp powaaa.

ou alors comme le dis Tanki il faut scinder.

Perso je suis sous linux depuis un bon moment et je n'ai jamais eu de probs de taille de fichier. Pourtant j'ai déjà envoyé des backups (entre 4 et 6 gigas) de mes machines linux vers des machines windows en une seule traite. Donc tu peux aussi inverser le machin et quand un mec vient chez toi avec sa machine windows tu monte son disque sur ton serv linux et tu envoie/pompe avec la machine linux.

Dernière solution : tu arrêtes de pirater ou alors tu arrêtes de vouloir faire le beau devant tes potes pirates et tu remet windows. 

Pourquoi cette dernière phrase? Plus de 200 posts et selon ce que j'ai vu il n'y a que des questions. Linux est un monde d'échange. Il faut savoir aussi aider les autres.

(euh sinon merci pour ta réponse dans mon thread bien que cette réponse était déjà donnée plus haut).

----------

## grosnours

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pour 2 raisson, j'ai tester entre 2 pc linux pour minimiser les probleme, mais il n'y a pas que de pc linux sur le réseau, et défois certaine personne vienne avec leur pc portable sous windows.
> 
> Et j'ai jamais arriver a installer et configurer nfs, c'est pas un simple raport serveur client par un port comme apache ou samba. Il y a plein de port, plein de dépendence, ... et je comprend pas grand chose non plus.

 

Si tu trouves la config de Samba ou Apache plus simple que celle d'NFS, t'as un problème sérieux ...

----------

## Il turisto

Sur google : howto gentoo nfs

tu prend le 1er lien :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS

----------

## guilc

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> samba ne supporte pas les transferts de plus de 2 Go, donc ce n'est même pas la peine de chercher plus loin
> 
> pour transférer plus gros il faut changer de protocole de transfert réseau, SMB n'est plus suffisant, donc deux choix s'offrent à toi
> 
> ou tu passes par NFS, en ce cas les utilisateurs win32 ne pourront pas afficher les disques
> ...

 

```
casta@r2d2 /mnt/xwing/www

$ dd if=/dev/zero of=tmp bs=100M count=30

30+0 enregistrements lus

30+0 enregistrements écrits

3145728000 bytes (3,1 GB) copied, 519,011 s, 6,1 MB/s

casta@r2d2 /mnt/xwing/www

$ mount | grep xwing

//192.168.6.33/Pub on /mnt/xwing type cifs (rw,mand)
```

Ca va comme ça ?  :Smile: 

il n'y a pas de limitation  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

okay

au temps pour moi

mes essais précédents etaient infructueux

j'ai du merder dans ma conf

mea culpa

mais bon

hein

SMB suxxors, NFS rulez  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, j'ai pas constaté de limitation de cet ordre chez moi, a priori (mais je ne fais qu'utiliser de gros fichiers >2Go, je ne les transfère pas, même si je doute que ça change quelque chose...).

Vous êtes sûrs de vous? Histoire que je me couche moins bête ce soir...  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> okay
> 
> au temps pour moi
> 
> mes essais précédents etaient infructueux
> ...

 

Non, NFS rulez pas :

- Impossible a firewaller correctement

- authentification par IP seulement (quoique NFSv4, mais bon, c'est beta et galère a configurer)

- Pas plus performant que CIFS

CIFS est très bien (je parle pas de SMBFS hein, CIFS seulement) , meme de linux a linux  :Wink: 

- 1 seul port TCP nécessaire, facile a forwarder entre plusieurs sous-réseaux distincts, facile a firewaller

- authentif centralisée avec du ldap, kerberos, etc... et pas seulement par IP...

- Peut se sécuriser en tunnelisant dans du stunnel (ce qui permet même de faire du CIFS over net ! va faire ça avec NFS !)

Bref, sisi, c'est bien VIFS  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 Guilc, je préfère utiliser CIFS pour mes transferts de fichiers de linux à linux plutôt que NFS.

Bon quand je veux faire le geek je prend scp.

----------

## Il turisto

Moi je fais tjs ca en scp.

je trouve ca plus pratique et plus sécurisé. Sans mot de passe (cle publique) pas de tranfert.

----------

## blasserre

je vais encore passer pour un nase... une fois n'est pas coutume...

vous faites comment pour faire du CIFS avec samba ?

un lien caché derrière un RTFM suffira amplement à mon bonheur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Alors pour samba je laisse tomber? Si non je passe par ftp, car pour nfs j'ai beau essayer ca marche pas. Qui est arriver samba -> samba? Si non comment bloquer les transferts de + de 2Go, pour pas que la copie coupe en plein cour?

même avec le tutos, je n'y arrive pas, a installer nfs. J'ai vraiment un blem pour les truc simple.

Non non et non je passerai pas sous windows, et c'est pas pour faire bien que je passe sous linux, c'est pour les perf, les logiciel, la compatibilité matériel, et kde.

----------

## guilc

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> je vais encore passer pour un nase... une fois n'est pas coutume...
> 
> vous faites comment pour faire du CIFS avec samba ?
> 
> un lien caché derrière un RTFM suffira amplement à mon bonheur  

 

```
mount -t cifs //ip/nom_partage /mnt/point/de/montage
```

Rien de bien compliqué  :Wink: 

Marche avec n'importe quel samba3 et support CIFS dans le kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   je vais encore passer pour un nase... une fois n'est pas coutume...
> 
> vous faites comment pour faire du CIFS avec samba ?
> 
> un lien caché derrière un RTFM suffira amplement à mon bonheur   
> ...

 

ça c'est dans un sens, et c'est déja beaucoup...

mais dans l'autre sens, comment savoir si un client win discute avec mon serveur samba en cifs ?

y a t'il moyen de forcer ce protocole sur le serveur ? seuls les NT>5 sont capables (nativement) de gérer ce protocole... mais ils sont tout autant capable de gérer SMB et j'aimerais donc savoir si le client W2K de ma femme attaque mon serveur samba en CIFS ou SMB

----------

## guilc

Un client >= win 2000 attaquera ton samba en priorité en CIFS. Si tu veux en etre vraiment sur, bloque les ports 137-8-9   :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

okay ta réponse me comble

merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Dans fstab je met:

//toc/serveur          /mnt/samba      cifs           mask=777,username=nobody,password=,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,noexec     0 0

au lieux de:

//toc/serveur          /mnt/samba      smbfs           mask=777,username=nobody,password=,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,noexec     0 0

et dans smb://192.168.1.11/ ca marche toujour pas, je doit bloquer les port 137 138 139?

EDIT: user@silvestre ~ $ mount /mnt/samba/

mount error: permission denied or not superuser and mount.cifs not installed SUID

J'ai oublier un truc mais quoi?

\\toc\serveur           /mnt/samba      cifs            dev,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,auto,guest        0 0

----------

## Mickael

Sinon, t'es pas obligé d'utiliser une entrée fstab. Tu te connectes puis tu écris directement : 

Exemple : 

 *Quote:*   

> smbclient "//xxxxxx/Doctorants" -U xxxxx%xxxxx -D Moi/backup -c "mask /home/Moi/Gentoo/Backup/TEST/*.2006.tar.gz ;  mput *.2006.tar.gz" 

 

Je te laisse lire la doc pour : smbclient, option -U -D -c ainsi que mask et mput.

EDIT : //xxxxxx/Doctorants/Moi/backup = chemin sur le serveur

          /home/Moi/Gentoo/Backup/TEST/ = chemin de mon portable.

----------

